# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Onregelmatige menstruatie

## mkempie

hoi,

ik ben nu 7 maanden geleden gestopt met de pil en nu 4 keer ongesteld geweest, zeer onregelmatig dus.
ben al eerder gestopt geweest voor mijn 1e zwangerschap.
toen werd ik niet ongesteld maar bleek na 2 maanden gestopt te zijn al zwanger te zijn.
nu willen we voor de 2e gaan maar wanneer ben ik nu vruchtbaar?
heb soms na 3 weken(na een menstruatie)flink last van mijn buik en symtonen waarvan ik soms denk dat ik zwanger ben(krampen , borsten gevoelig, bij niesen steken in onderbuik, misselijk flauw gevoel, niet lekker in mijn vel)maar steeds na testen en weken wachten toch weer ongesteld.
begin me zorgen te maken of alles wel goed zit.

m-metje

----------


## dots

Voor dit soort vragen kun je gratis en anoniem terecht bij *Seksenzo*.

Je kunt langs gaan in Den Haag, of een vraag per e-consult stellen.

Seksenzo Spreekuur gratis:
www.seksenzo.infoe-consult

----------


## Agnes574

> Voor dit soort vragen kun je gratis en anoniem terecht bij *Seksenzo*.
> 
> Je kunt langs gaan in Den Haag, of een vraag per e-consult stellen.
> 
> Seksenzo Spreekuur gratis:
> www.seksenzo.infoe-consult


Beste Dots,
Werk je bij Seksenzo?
Zo ja een vraagje;
Ik hoor van verschillende mensen dat ze geen email-vraag kunnen stellen(hij geeft error aan)...weet jij een oplossing/tips/uitleg??

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## dots

> Beste Dots,
> Werk je bij Seksenzo?
> Zo ja een vraagje;
> Ik hoor van verschillende mensen dat ze geen email-vraag kunnen stellen(hij geeft error aan)...weet jij een oplossing/tips/uitleg??
> 
> Grtjs Agnes


Hoi Agnes,
Ik werk niet bij Seksenzo maar ben als webbureau ingeschakeld door Seksenzo. Ik ga o.a. ook over de technische aspecten van deze website. Dit probleem zijn we aan het uitzoeken. Het vreemde is dat het bij ons op verschillende pc's goed werkt. Mijn vraag is aan jou, weet jij wat er mis gaat? En heb je zelf al geprobeerd om een vraag per e-consult te stellen? Zo ja krijg je dan ook een error? Ik hoop dat je me kunt helpen.

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Dots,

Bedankt voor je reactie!
Ik weet niet wat er mis gaat en heb het zelf nog niet geprobeerd,maar wil het wel eens testen voor je hoor...test...test...test
Als ik tijd heb doe ik dat als eerste...en misschien is het probleem al opgelost want ik heb verder niets meer gehoord daarover!

Greetzz Agnes

----------


## snipper

Hoi het is mij net wel gelukt om een vraag te stellen bij seks en zo! Nou alleen nog wachten op het antwoord natuurlijk.

----------


## Agnes574

Dots,
volgens mij heb je je antwoord hierboven!

Succes met de site!

Agnes

----------


## dots

Dank je Agnes!
En succes met je vraag. 
Oh ja misschien ook fijn om te weten, we zijn nu druk bezig met de chatapplicatie voor SEKSenzo. Daar kun je eind november voor terecht. Ook anoniem en gratis. Dus mocht je dat (voor een evt. andere vraag in de toekomst) prettig vinden, hou dan de website in de gaten!

----------


## Agnes574

Bedankt Dots,

voor je nuttige post!

Agnes

----------

